# Picture of World Challenge Spec-V?



## Sentra Hybrid (May 9, 2002)

Anybody know where there's a picture of the Speedvision World Challenge Spec-V? Looked on the net and couldn't find it. Went to the WC homepage and didn't see it there either.

John


----------

